# Looking for a well built cigar pen kit



## LenKaltman (Mar 28, 2013)

Most of my pen kits come from Penn State.  I'm pleased with the quality of most of them, particularly the Majestic Squire which I love.  

However, the Cigar Pen kits I purchase from Penn State seem to either feel loose after I assemble them, or squeak a bit, or just don't feel solid.

Can anyone recommend other companies that make Cigar Pen kits that they have used, and have a quality feel to them.

Thanks,
Len


----------



## Silverado (Mar 28, 2013)

I find that the ones made by Dayacom are the best quality. Just not sure who carries them.


----------



## 76winger (Mar 28, 2013)

I actually found the Cigar pens I purchased from PSI a year or so ago was better quality than those from cheaper sources. The big differenc I noticed was the the cheaper kit had thicker metal for the clip, but it was rough and ragged along the edges where the PSI units were thinner metal but smooth and very well polished. Also, the cheaper kit's nib wrinkled a little bit when I pressed the units together whereas the PSI units were solid.


----------



## keithlong (Mar 28, 2013)

I get mine from woodnhimsies, bought several and no problems, and they have double twist transmissions.


----------



## thewishman (Mar 28, 2013)

I use Berea cigar kits, they are well made. You can get them from Berea Hardwoods, Exotic Blanks, Beartooth Woods, Arizona Silhouette and Woodcraft.


----------



## Wood Butcher (Mar 28, 2013)

+1 with wishman
WB


----------



## plano_harry (Mar 28, 2013)

Take a look at the Berea Cigar Hybrid™ 17D Pen, also called Cubano Black  				Titanium & Gold Titanium  		Cigar Ballpoint Pen Kit.  That is a solid pen.



thewishman said:


> I use Berea cigar kits, they are well made. You can get them from Berea Hardwoods, Exotic Blanks, Beartooth Woods, Arizona Silhouette and Woodcraft.


----------



## LenKaltman (Mar 28, 2013)

Thank you everyone!  I will check out Berea Hardwoods.  Seems like their pens are getting good reviews.


----------



## Jgrden (Mar 28, 2013)

LenKaltman said:


> Thank you everyone!  I will check out Berea Hardwoods.  Seems like their pens are getting good reviews.



Me too !!  :wink:


----------



## Jim Burr (Mar 28, 2013)

I picked up their Ultra Cigars...they rock!!


----------



## bwftex (Mar 29, 2013)

I agree with you all about the Berea kits. I use several different pen  kits from them and they are all very nice. The finish plating has always  has been outstanding.

The only thing I don't care for is the  double twist mechanism but they have all been silky smooth and work very  well. Superior in feel to some very expensive pens. Maybe it's just me  but I like an exact stop when retracted to where the grain or pattern  lines lines up perfectly. On many blanks this not a problem but on a few  with a bold grain or certain segmented designs it is, at lest to me it  is. 

Anyone out there using alternative single twist transmissions for these?

Plano  Harry..........I agree those hybrid kits are really beautiful. With the right blank the Ultras can look outstanding too.

Bruce


----------



## mikespenturningz (Mar 29, 2013)

I have been using the Artisan Cigar pens from CSUSA and they feel and work great. They are daycom kits.


----------

